# TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH - June 2013



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2013)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jun 2013)

_USUAL DISCLAIMER: Don't click on a link to a Taliban or Taliban-affiliated web site if you don't want the webmaster to get information about you – that's why I include a link to a non-terrorist page if you want to see what the posting looks like. Sharing this material, straight from Taliban and Taliban-affiliated web pages, doesn't mean I'm endorsing it or saying it's necessarily true – just sharing for people who are interested and don't want to give Taliban pages extra hits. If I can't find an English version of material, I'll share Google English – machine translated, not an official human translation._

*Let's Understand 'Suicide Bombing'* (Screen capture of statement at Google Docs)
<blockquote>....  Conclusion - All the false propaganda against martyrdom operations is a farce because the operations have their basis in the Shariah. The Muslims of the world must not look to the media or the public opinion when deciding the legality of any issue but they should look at the Shariah – the brilliant, clear Shariah which holds the light to salvation for them in this world and the next… Muslims of both the East and the West must utilize these martydom operations to inflict heavy losses upon the enemy. Especially, the Muslims in the Western countries are ably placed to carry out these martyrdom operations inside their own countries and terrorize the Kuffar from within. A few such operations and the world will see the rise of Islam once more... We ask Allah for His Assistance with all our endeavors.

So, therefore, as a conclusion it can be said that the term “suicide bombing” is inaccurate. Rather, “martyrdom operations” are one of the greatest of praiseworthy acts in the Shariah if they are carried out according to their conditions, under the guidance of pious Scholars and Mujahideen. We ask Allah to show us the truth as truth and enable us to follow it and to show us falsehood as falsehood and enable us to abstain from it…And our final word is that All Praise is to Allah, The Lord of the Worlds… </blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jun 2013)

_USUAL DISCLAIMER: Don't click on a link to a Taliban or Taliban-affiliated web site if you don't want the webmaster to get information about you – that's why I include a link to a non-terrorist page if you want to see what the posting looks like. Sharing this material, straight from Taliban and Taliban-affiliated web pages, doesn't mean I'm endorsing it or saying it's necessarily true – just sharing for people who are interested and don't want to give Taliban pages extra hits. If I can't find an English version of material, I'll share Google English – machine translated, not an official human translation._

*Interview with Mr. Sarhadi, the director of the special committee for the prevention of civilian losses* (Screen capture of statement at Google Docs)

<blockquote>.... In case of any horrific incident, if necessary, a fact finding mission should be sent to the region by the head of this organ to collect first hand information. He should ask the provincial in-charges or any other responsible person of the Islamic Emirate for assistance. He should contact the head of the Military Commission for expenditure and other needs so that the incident is closely evaluated as early as possible. Similarly, the ordinary people as well as Mujahidin can make contact with us on the following cellular number or email address so that their voice could reach the Commission and necessary measures be taken for solving their issues in due course of time.

Our cellular number is           (0093707918384)

Our email address is    (grmsiry@yahoo.com) ....</blockquote>


----------

